# WE BUY ALL SKYLINES - R32/33/34 GTR



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking to sell your car? Want a quick hassle free sale? Please drop me a PM with your cars details.

Anything considered
Fully insured for all test drives
Payment by bank transfer / cash can be arranged.

Willing to travel to Europe for the right cars.

Or you can send details of your car to 07590106520 /0044 759010620 (international) whatsapp availlable.


----------

